
Show HN: NockNock – create tours for real estate properties with smartphone - broody
http://nocknock.io/show/199-laurie-meadows-dr
======
iqonik
I run www.propertywizard.io - I'd be interested in talking to see if we can
help each other (email in profile)

------
aub3bhat
you might want to overlay some instructions, it took me a while to figure I
should drag it around.

